# Bunks - what material?



## dtwarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Everyone uses 2x4's or another size wood. I was thinking about that composit deck material ... Would that work? Should not warp ever... Nice and slick so I was thinking it might be usable without carpet and allow the boat to slide off easier? Just thinking here... Anyone use some other material for bunks than wood?


----------



## russ010 (Oct 27, 2009)

I've used this in the past, and I'm going to use it again... not sure of anything other than this 

https://www.ultimatebunkboards.com


----------



## dtwarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice. Not too expensive either...


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 27, 2009)

The only issue might be that the composite decking is not that rigid. You might need to put a backer under it. A 1"x1" aluminium tube might due the trick.


----------



## drifter (Feb 19, 2010)

was at the mouth of colorado river in tx and watched a flounder boat being unloaded off the beach guy stoped on bank with jon with 90 hp motor just sticking over water and tilted the boat by hand it slid right in water off trailer i went to look he had some kind of plastic looking 2x6's under it wondering if is the same stuff i have been wanting that kind of sit up ever since i saw how slick it was i watched him load same deal trailer stayed on sand out of salt water he tilted it up and winched the big jon right on trailer amazing to me .
do yall think the ultamatebunkboards would work like that .???


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 20, 2010)

I did all the wood on my trailer in cedar and thompsons water seal.


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 20, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I've used this in the past, and I'm going to use it again... not sure of anything other than this
> 
> https://www.ultimatebunkboards.com


Looks great, thanks for the link!


----------



## eezerz (Feb 20, 2010)

Polyethylene boards or strips/sheets...
Plastic cutting boards...
Corian(counter tops) get 2X4 strips cut at home depot. no FLEX...and get the color you want.lol

I have Polyetylene sheets @ work, used to line hoppers. It is only 3/8" thick. I'm planning on using it to cap my 2X4 bunks. 
Watch my build in the trailer section, I should have the material next week....
never use carpet again.... [-X
https://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-stoves/poly-cutting-board.htm


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 20, 2010)

eezerz said:


> Polyethylene boards or strips/sheets...
> Plastic cutting boards...
> Corian(counter tops) get 2X4 strips cut at home depot. no FLEX...and get the color you want.lol
> 
> ...




That is exactly what I did - no carpet = no rot!

I use pressure treated wood and capped it with cutting boards (just make certain that the wood and your aluminum hull never contact)

be careful as the boat will now slide on and off very very easily


----------



## eezerz (Feb 20, 2010)

check this site out
https://www.quadrantepp.com/default.aspx?pageid=253
This is what I was talking about. Check the whole site, there are many different sizes shapes color thicknesses ect.
Only thing is I think it may be expensive(not sure), I get it for free... This stuff doesn't flex and you never even need to think about wood or carpet again...
=D>


----------



## drifter (Feb 20, 2010)

thats some good info , thanks, i will go with the cutting board strips can get that at wallyworld


----------



## cubanredneck (Feb 20, 2010)

I was thinking of using this stuff.Home depot sells the the covers you slide over a 4x4 for 20 bucks for 8 feet


----------



## eezerz (Feb 27, 2010)

=P~


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm looking to install some material on the bunks as well - just looking at some commercial products, they aren't recommeded for painted boats? Any thoughts/comments on the materials mentioned above for painted boats????


----------



## eezerz (Mar 3, 2010)

the material i'm useing should not scratch the hull, although my boat is not painted. i can see it possibly leaving a small amount of blue color here and there(my material), only because my hull is RAW aluminum and will sort of be like sand paper (scratches scrapes and its roughness from petina)... I still plan on rounding the edges of my blue stuff. i have not tried it out yet, but i'm confident it will not damage my hull. yes it may scratch a painted hull, but not the kind of scratches you may think. more like a paint transfer type scratch or SCUFF. i don't think it will leave any sort of large major type scratches or scuffs, you probably wouldn't notice the scuffs because they'd be fairly minute. then again icould be wrong cause i haven't had the opportunity to launch my boat from the trailer yet. sorry i couldn't give you a definate answer, but if i had a really nice painted yacht, i'd go with CARPET. if its a fishing type boat and you want ease of load/unload of trailer and you use your boat alot, this stuff is ideal cause you don't have to replace it. 1 person can load the boat on a trailer and adjust/slide it around to get it just right.
no matter how heavy it is...
hope this helps somewhat. 
i'll post my findings about this stuff when i do happen to launch the boat this weekend, i hope....
:roll:


----------



## russ010 (Mar 3, 2010)

the ultimate bunkboards I used didn't take the paint off the bottom of my boat... the paint was about a week old when I put them on the trailer


----------



## eezerz (Mar 6, 2010)

so the bunk material i used does not scratch the boat or leave any marks....
you give the boat a light shove and off in the water she goes.
same thing loading, i could literally pull the boat on the trailer with my pinky finger, on a sloped ramp...
i'm very happy with the results...

oh, i also rounded the edges, i did not leave it sharp like in my pics...


----------



## lighting (Mar 7, 2010)

Just found this site and it has a lot of good info . I have a 16 polar kraft and it is used in salt water only . It started leaking and after removing the boat off the trailer i found that it had some small pin holes where it sat on the bunk boards.Long story short treated wood and torn carpet . My question is with the Ultimate Bunk Boards can they be used with a riveted jon boat if not i am going to replace the treated boards with untreated boards . With carpet or with out carpet?


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 7, 2010)

See this post for more info on bunk board material.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12465


----------



## russ010 (Mar 8, 2010)

lighting said:


> Just found this site and it has a lot of good info . I have a 16 polar kraft and it is used in salt water only . It started leaking and after removing the boat off the trailer i found that it had some small pin holes where it sat on the bunk boards.Long story short treated wood and torn carpet . My question is with the Ultimate Bunk Boards can they be used with a riveted jon boat if not i am going to replace the treated boards with untreated boards . With carpet or with out carpet?



the jon boat I used them on was riveted... and I had no problems with them


----------

